# Great Unknown musicians



## greatest unknown music

Hi I was meaning to join a forum for a wile now, I finally found a reason too. I found great unknown musicians on line such as youtube and other video sites and I felt like I should share it with all of you. I would like find more and I think if people share there great findings this could be something great.
Here is one of few great ones. Enjoy

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3W882W8Drw"/URL][/URL]


----------



## Easnadh

*great unknown composers*

There are also many great forgotten composers, some of whose works are being rediscovered and recorded.

Adam Valentin Volckmar is a good example - a new disc of his chamber music has just been released, reviewed on www.insideireland.ie.


----------



## Weston

That was nice. Here, I fixed the URL tag for you.


----------



## greatest unknown music

*thanks*

Thanks for fixing my link Weston. Do you have any great discoveries yourself?

Easnadh- Where can i get a sneak preview of Adam Valentin Volckmar's compositions or do I have to buy the CD. Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## Weston

greatest unknown music said:


> Thanks for fixing my link Weston. Do you have any great discoveries yourself?


I don't know of much that is unknown, but then they are all unknown until you know of them, right? About all I would have to contribute would something very contemporary, like this Steven Mackey piece:





If it is unknown it may only be by virtue of not being around for 100 years.


----------



## greatest unknown music

Weston said:


> I don't know of much that is unknown, but then they are all unknown until you know of them, right? About all I would have to contribute would something very contemporary, like this Steven Mackey piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is unknown it may only be by virtue of not being around for 100 years.


that was interesting, thanks.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I don't know of much that is unknown, but then they are all unknown until you know of them, right?

That's pretty much my take as well. Perhaps a better term might be "little-known" "obscure" musicians and composers. Surely I discover any number of them all the time. Just a few months prior I would have had no idea who Granville Bantock was and now I find that his _Omar Khayyam_ and _Sapho_ are among some of my recent favorites. I knew nothing of Zemlinky and nearly nothing of Szymanowski earlier this year and now they rank among my favorites post-Romantic composers. Hovhaness, Ned Rorem, Wojciech Kilar, Bohuslav Martinu, Pascal Dusapin, Alexander Tikhonovich Grechaninov, James MacMillan, Roberto Sierra, John Corigliani, Franz Schreker, Korngold (beyond his violin concerto), Luigi Dallapiccola, Toru Takemitsu, Cyril Scott, Joseph Marx, Kurt Atterberg, Rued Langgaard, Charles Koechlin, Joseph Rheinberger, etc... are all recent discoveries for me. On the other hand, there are pieces... some even by composers that I have known for years... that are also new or unknown to me... some by Haydn, Handel, Vivaldi, Saint-Saens, Schubert, even my beloved Bach.


----------



## Mark.Stothard

That was a very emotional piece of music. 
With talent like that, it's a wonder she never became more famous.


----------



## Easnadh

greatest unknown music said:


> Thanks for fixing my link Weston. Do you have any great discoveries yourself?
> 
> Easnadh- Where can i get a sneak preview of Adam Valentin Volckmar's compositions or do I have to buy the CD. Thank you for your suggestion.


Hi,

you can download the disc here: http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=887999

The site also allows you to listen to exerpts of each piece.

Easnadh


----------



## greatest unknown music

Mark.Stothard said:


> That was a very emotional piece of music.
> With talent like that, it's a wonder she never became more famous.


I am glad that some people agree with me that there are great musicians that are unknown, reading about this musician it became clear why. 
I really like the organ/violin combination and peace with USSR symphony orchestra


----------



## greatest unknown music

Easnadh said:


> Hi,
> 
> you can download the disc here: http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=887999
> 
> The site also allows you to listen to exerpts of each piece.
> 
> Easnadh


Thanks, I really enjoyed listening to it!!!


----------



## greatest unknown music

Happy New Year, find anything new this year? let me know.


----------



## greatest unknown music

Sergey Khanchatryan is another great violinist that I think does not get the recognition that he should.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

There's a whole CD label - Toccata Classics - devoted to undiscovered music.
Well worth exploring.


----------



## Sid James

I agree with St. Luke's - "unknown" kind of depends on the person. I mean, we have heaps of great musicians here in Australia who are known to us, but largely unknown to the world. I'd say that they may even be unknown to the majority of Australians, besides those who are really into classical music. I am always going to concerts here in Sydney where musicians who only perform and put on concerts in Sydney. I think this must be the same for whatever country you live in. Here we have "big names" like the pianists Kathryn Selby, David Helfgott & Stephanie McCallum, but also scores of others who are now coming out of our very fine music academies, and just beginning to find their feet in the classical music world.


----------



## greatest unknown music

This is exactly my point how great would it be if we get to know those talented musicians that hide out.


----------



## lenco12

Weston said:


> That was nice. Here, I fixed the URL tag for you.


Thanks for fixing my link Weston. Do you have any great discoveries yourself?

Easnadh- Where can i get a sneak preview of Adam Valentin Volckmar's compositions or do I have to buy the CD. Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## greatest unknown music

just checking in to see if there are any new suggestions


----------



## Webernite

Well, Konrad Skolarski is a fine pianist who deserves to be better known.
















The first two are studio recordings and sound suspsiciously as though they've been artificially "improved" by sound engineers (the very heavy bass notes, for example). But the third recording is apparently live, and still comes off quite well.


----------



## dimthelight

Did you ever heard Christian Ferras play Sibelius violin concerto, it is on youtube?


----------



## LordBlackudder

Nobuo Uematsu one of the greatest composers of modern times.

A composer with an incredible gift for melody.


----------



## greatest unknown music

yes I have heard Christian Ferras, he is great!!! 
Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## greatest unknown music

Hi LordBlackudder do you have any specific suggestion by Nobuo Uematsu? does he have any compositions for violin solo? 
Thanks


----------



## michelg

Hifumi Shimoyama, is another obscur from Japan. Dark and moody.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

http://www.amazon.com/Lilya-ZILBERS.../R3U8JBBRO5FUZ4/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full


----------

